# Crufts 2010 back on TV



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Good for More4!


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

I really hope it is online again! 

I may or may not have been very attentive to my computer rather than other things I was supposed to be doing for that entire week.... 

Thanks for the update..I had just looked it up last night after thinking it should be coming up.


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

RedDogs said:


> I really hope it is online again!
> 
> I may or may not have been very attentive to my computer rather than other things I was supposed to be doing for that entire week....
> 
> Thanks for the update..I had just looked it up last night after thinking it should be coming up.


the first link is for the web coverage, you can sign up and watch for free I believe, last year there was an extended coverage that you had the option to purchase, i'll be meeting up with quite a few UK GRF members on the Sunday.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Yay! Thanks! I had been looking at that page last night, but as I didn't see 2010 anywhere...I wasn't sure if they would be showing anything online.

I'm very excited!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Well done channel 4! 

So who is going then?? I might still try and get tickets. Is anyone showing? that would be cool!! It's nice that gundogs is BIS day! Do you have to get special tickets for BIS? I just love the atmosphere that you get on the TV for BIS so it would be amazing to see in real life!


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

off the top of my head, Iain, tanya, welshgold, Nicki Magiclover and i are going, annef is showing and handling and powderpuff is still debating BIS day is heaving. Yes Emma you need to get separate tickets for BIS, they empty the hall of anyone with out tickets, but you can still watch it in each of the halls on the big screen TV's


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

mist said:


> off the top of my head, Iain, tanya, welshgold, Nicki Magiclover and i are going, annef is showing and handling and powderpuff is still debating BIS day is heaving. Yes Emma you need to get separate tickets for BIS, they empty the hall of anyone with out tickets, but you can still watch it in each of the halls on the big screen TV's


You know it's a shame we can't all bring our goldens and go for a walk afterwards!! Yeah, I bet BIS day is packed...are 'discover dogs' there every day? That was one of my favorite bits, I was in heaven!!


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Emma&Tilly said:


> You know it's a shame we can't all bring our goldens and go for a walk afterwards!! Yeah, I bet BIS day is packed...are 'discover dogs' there every day? That was one of my favorite bits, I was in heaven!!


lol, my lot wouldn't get past the lake, : Yes discover dogs are there every day, the KC also have a discover dogs weekend in Earls Court in November, Andy and i went a few years back, much quieter than Crufts lol
http://www.discoverdogs.org.uk/news/discover-dogs-moves-earls-court-one


----------



## molmotta (May 22, 2005)

Em if you go, PICTURES!!! LOL!!! I'll try to catch online - same as for Westminster...


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

free webcast of Crufts for USA & Canada via Eukanuba.com

http://www.crufts.org.uk/news/kennel-club-lanches-new-video-website-wwwdfscruftstv


----------

